# white ash



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

is white ash the same as the ash fender uses . i think its different than swamp ash cause we're mulching up some of it here in new brunswick as we are cutting sciesmic lines and we wont discuss the maple :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes it is different but don't ask me the particulars.:smile:
The hydro company is changing a few poles up at my hunt camp. They dragged the new ones in but havn't changed them yet. I've been like a vulture because they leave the old ones to rot and they are 80ft BC cedar.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Fender uses swamp ash usually. There are 2 types of ash - northern tree and southern swamp. The swamp is a more "white" in appearance but when doing a Mary Kay for instance - its white tinted nitro and it makes zero difference which ash in under it.

Swamp ash grows come from water logged trees. As a result when dried its much much lighter than Northern ash which is basically the exact same wood but grown and haversted above water. Thus is much denser and much heavier.

Some people like the northern for sustain. Most prefer the swamp for the light weight. Swamp will be warmer Northern will be snappier in the maple direction.

I just got some of the best swamp I've ever had. Bodys under 3.5 pounds. I have one that is 3lbs 2oz. Now thats a record breaking light strat body.

According to wikipedia "white" ash is northern ash. Nothing wrong with northern ash but its tough to get a northern ash body under 5lbs. In the 70's that was cool. Today its the lightweight trend.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Greenman said:


> Yes it is different but don't ask me the particulars.:smile:
> The hydro company is changing a few poles up at my hunt camp. They dragged the new ones in but havn't changed them yet. I've been like a vulture because they leave the old ones to rot and they are 80ft BC cedar.:food-smiley-004:


Good for you. Free wood. lots of lumber in just one of those babies.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

White Ash as you call it is a little denser and heavier than swamp ash. Stillit has a great sustain and perhaps a bit brighter. I have used it and found it to be very hard quite difficult to shape by hand. Think hockey sticks. This one is made from white/ northern ash.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

White Ash as you call it is a little denser and heavier than swamp ash. Still it has a great sustain and perhaps a bit brighter. I have used it and found it to be very hard and quite difficult to shape by hand. Think hockey sticks.


----------

